# Meerforellen bei Vollmond ?



## funster (22. März 2005)

Hallo Leute,

langsam wird es wärmer, das lange Osterwochenende steht vor der Tür, selbst der Wind scheint am Wochenende günstig zu sein.
Eigentlich beste Voraussetzung für einen Mefo Großangriff.........aaaaber diesen Freitag ist Vollmond !!! 
Abgesehen von der geringen Warscheinlichkeit daß die Seeringelwürmer schwärmen, würde mich interessieren wie Ihr den Einfluß von Vollmond auf die Fangergebnisse seht.
Ich kenne Spezies die behaupten, bei Vollmond sollte man lieber zu Hause bleiben anstatt zu angeln.

Laßt mal hören.


----------



## Ron (22. März 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen bei Vollmond ?*

Wenn Du Zeit hast, geh fischen! #h 

Dunkle Wobbler gegen hellen Himmel (Abends/Nachts)...schon gefangen...auch wenn man seit kleinauf von Vollmondsagen begleitet wird und auch oft grübelt...#d 

Also los- dann kannste auch eigene Erfahrungen eintragen


----------



## Maddin (22. März 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen bei Vollmond ?*

Ich schließe mich Ron an!

Ein Versuch macht kluch...  

Und wer weiß....vielleicht erwischt du bei Vollmond ja auch eine der begehrten Wermefos.....  |scardie:  |scardie:


----------



## Blauortsand (22. März 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen bei Vollmond ?*

#6 Super Maddin! Endlich mal ein Beweis über Ihre Existens!!!

Ne aber nochmal zur Vollmondfischerei:
Ich habe oftmals recht gute Ergebnisse erzielt in den 3 Tagen nach Vollmond oder Neumond! Ich denke das liegt zum Teil darin begründet, dass das Wasser mehr in Bewegung ist durch die Springtiden und dass dann die Fische animiert!


----------



## Skorpion (23. März 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen bei Vollmond ?*

haha, was für`n Bild   #6   wo gibt`s denn sowas  :q  ich glaube das ist eine Tschernobyl Mefo


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. März 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen bei Vollmond ?*

...ich konnte bisher keinen Unterschied ausmachen, ob Vollmond oder nicht. Richtige Stelle, günstige Strömung, Nahrung.......da ist auch unser Zielfisch zu finden 

@ Maddin

Die Viecher sind aber sehr schwer zu überlisten...Stehen doch eher auf menschliche Happen....wen haste denn da angeködert  :q 

 #6  #6  #6


----------



## Maddin (23. März 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen bei Vollmond ?*

@Vossi
Manchmal muss man halt Opfer bringen....und mit vier Fingern kann man immer noch ganz gut einkurbeln |supergri


----------



## Reppi (23. März 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen bei Vollmond ?*

Werde mir sofort eine 10mm Kettenhemd-Neoprenhose zulegen....... :q 
Wie oben schon geschrieben; dunkler Köder und es klappt auch bei Vollmond  ; sind zumindest meine Erfahrungen


----------



## Gnilftz (23. März 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen bei Vollmond ?*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Die Viecher sind aber sehr schwer zu überlisten...Stehen doch eher auf menschliche Happen....wen haste denn da angeködert  :q
> 
> #6  #6  #6



Was macht eigentlich Ace?  #c  :q  :q  :q 

Egal wat für Mond, geh fischen, nur dann kannst Du auch fangen!   

Gruß
Heiko   |wavey:


----------



## folkfriend (23. März 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen bei Vollmond ?*



			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schließe mich Ron an!
> 
> Ein Versuch macht kluch...
> 
> Und wer weiß....vielleicht erwischt du bei Vollmond ja auch eine der begehrten Wermefos.....  |scardie:  |scardie:





... ich glaub`ich geh nur noch bis zum Knie rein !
wenn solche Biester da `rum schwimmen :g


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (23. März 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen bei Vollmond ?*



> Stehen doch eher auf menschliche Happen....wen haste denn da angeködert



 |kopfkrat ... nun ich hab da so´n Verdacht. Broder is doch wech  

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Broder (23. März 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen bei Vollmond ?*

#c wie jetzt hab ich was nicht mitbekommen - verpasst 
 #6 Andreas die Therapietermine bei Dir kann ich die noch nachholen?


----------



## detlefb (23. März 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen bei Vollmond ?*

Oh Herr B ist wieder da!!!!

Nun hat das andere Forum Ruhe :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. März 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen bei Vollmond ?*



			
				folkfriend schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich glaub`ich geh nur noch bis zum Knie rein !



Ist keine gute Idee...schau Dir mal Brösel an..... :q  :q  :q


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (24. März 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen bei Vollmond ?*



			
				Broder schrieb:
			
		

> #c
> Andreas die Therapietermine bei Dir kann ich die noch nachholen?



Klaro, wie gehabt :q 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Broder (24. März 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen bei Vollmond ?*



			
				funster schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> langsam wird es wärmer, das lange Osterwochenende steht vor der Tür, selbst der Wind scheint am Wochenende günstig zu sein.
> Eigentlich beste Voraussetzung für einen Mefo Großangriff.........aaaaber diesen Freitag ist Vollmond !!!
> ...



Meinst Du beim Nachtangeln ?


----------



## funster (24. März 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen bei Vollmond ?*

Nee Broder,
gemeint sind die Tage unmittelbar vor, nach und bei Vollmond.


----------



## Rausreißer (24. März 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen bei Vollmond ?*

Mensch Broder, da bin ich aber froh #h 

und ich dachte ich, ich ahnte was Martin letzten Vollmond getan hat :q 

Vollmond, also Taucher behaupten, das sich bei Vollmond die Aktivitäten auf jedem Fall in tropischen Gewässer verstärken. Korallen sollen in Vollmondnächten laichen. 

Vielleicht treiben es ja dann die Forellen ganz besonders Dolle mit den kleinen Seeringelwürmern :l , wer weiss #c 

Gernot #h


----------



## Broder (24. März 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen bei Vollmond ?*

Meinst Du die Meerforelle hat dann so ihre Tage  #c  keine Ahnung am Wochenende ist tatsächlich Vollmondphase, ob das unster Mefo beeinflusst  |uhoh: Gernot zum Glück haben wir noch eine Trumpfkarte - die Seeringelwürmer kommen vielleicht noch mal ins Spiel  #h


----------



## Rausreißer (24. März 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen bei Vollmond ?*

Mensch Broder das ist es doch, #6 
und dann denk doch mal an den gleichen 28 Tage-Zyklus der Frau. |kopfkrat 
Das ist doch ein Zeichen für eine Regelmäßigkeit. In der Regel tragen die Wikinger auch rote Bärte, sag man. :q 


Frohe Ostern,

Gernot #h


----------



## havkat (24. März 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen bei Vollmond ?*

Moin!

Aaalso......

Zum Mondproblem: Da läuft nix! Aber garnix!! Tote Hose! Lohnt nich! Schade um´s Benzin! 

Bleibt ruhig alle bei Muddi! Geht schön spazieren. Kaffeetafel bei Schwiegermuddern. So was in der Art.  |rolleyes 

Wer´s trotzdem wagt.......

Werforellen (Salmo Trutta lupus lunearis) sind nicht zu unterschätzen! 

Generell empfehle ich versilberte Blinker oder in Weihwasser getauchte Fliegen.

Wathosen mit Kevlareinlage, besonders im Intimbereich sind absolut *unverzichtbar*!

Und denkt dran: Eine erlegte Werforelle verwandelt sich, nach dem Ableben, in ihre ursprüngliche Gestalt zurück.

Kann alles sein. Von der Sprotte bis zum Seehasen.

Also schnell fotografieren, sonst is nix mit RTL II und so!


----------



## detlefb (24. März 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen bei Vollmond ?*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch Broder das ist es doch, #6
> und dann denk doch mal an den gleichen 28 Tage-Zyklus der Frau. |kopfkrat
> Das ist doch ein Zeichen für eine Regelmäßigkeit. In der Regel tragen die Wikinger auch rote Bärte, sag man. :q
> Frohe Ostern,
> Gernot #h




Der Wanderprediger hat wieder zugeschlagen #6  #6  :q Grööööhhhhhlllllllllll

@ havkat ich versuche es morgen mal ne Werforelle zufangen, muss unbedingt mal ins Fernsehen #6


----------



## Louis (24. März 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen bei Vollmond ?*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch Broder das ist es doch, #6
> und dann denk doch mal an den gleichen 28 Tage-Zyklus der Frau. |kopfkrat
> Das ist doch ein Zeichen für eine Regelmäßigkeit. In der Regel tragen die Wikinger auch rote Bärte, sag man. :q
> 
> ...



Und da zuhause ja eh nix läuft, kannst Du dann auch gleich angeln gehen :q


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (24. März 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen bei Vollmond ?*



> Werforellen (Salmo Trutta lupus lunearis) sind nicht zu unterschätzen!



Wahre Mistviecher, ich angel jetzt nur noch vom Stein aus  

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Rausreißer (24. März 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen bei Vollmond ?*

Gute Idee, also ich gehe jetzt mal mir nen Stein suchen.
Und Morgen guck mir Detlefs Bart noch mal genau an  

Zum Glück ist Havkat ja nicht unterwegs. |pftroest: 
Wer leitet dann eigendlich die Besatzmaßnahmen in WH |kopfkrat 

Na ich muss los....
Gernot #h


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (26. März 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen bei Vollmond ?*

Habe mir den Vollmond mal genauer angeschaut und ein Foto gemacht.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## theactor (26. März 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen bei Vollmond ?*

AARGH!  |scardie: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Jetzt seh' ichs auch....


----------



## Maddin (26. März 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen bei Vollmond ?*

Ach du heilige Sch.....  |uhoh:  
|scardie: 

Das kommt davon, wenn in WH so geplündert wird......gute Nacht! Das kann ja nicht gut sein......


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (26. März 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen bei Vollmond ?*

Seit Havkat`s Bericht habe ich schlimme Träume...und Bilder, die nicht mehr aus meinem Kopf wollen |scardie:


----------

